# .....Cool trail cam pic of a grey fox......



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

This is a pic that my bro got off of the trail camera. It is one heck of a pic really lol Guy really wanted what was on top of that stick. :lol:


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

What was at the top of the stick Wiz?

Cool pic....


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

That is sweet. Has to something interesting on top of the stick.
Love those grey's. Never seen one in the wild.
Thanks
Matt


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Cool pic. Whats on the stick?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

By golly they can climb.

Nice pic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

It would be cool to see a movie of that fox hopping across your back yard on that pogo stick....

:lol:


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Lmao

Homemade Cake frosting is what is on top of the stick... Strange lil guys i tell ya that. 

He has a ton of Pics of these greys at one time he has 4 in the same pic.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice....I have a mated pair (reds) out back and got a few trail cam pics of them sleeping...sorta cool.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*where are the bear pictures??????? cool fox broham...:lol:*


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

that is crazy cool Rob! I love those greys! kinda sad i never trapped one or shot one! i would have love to of had one mounted!.... second thought what is your address?:lol:


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Wiggler said:


> *where are the bear pictures??????? cool fox broham...:lol:*



Lol dang Wig your all about them Bear pics i have them over on T-man Now and they are also here in the bear forum.. 

Craig Just Drive about 20 Hours NorthWest kind of and you will be at my door step.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

if i drive 20 hours north west ill be swimming :lol: sorry i couldnt help myself...


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Lol Craig that is why i said kind of dang man.


----------

